# A good stitch for lumpy yarn



## Pixieled (Mar 15, 2013)

I have cast on, knit 10 or so rows, and then ripped out this afghan about 7 times in the past 3 days. I bought Loops & Threads "Country Loom" because the color pattern matched my living room. Perfect for an afghan for my couch.

Unfortunately, it seems this thick-thin-thick-thin type of yarn doesn't display patterns very well. I have tried different sized needles and different patterns, but nothing seems to work well with it.

The picture posted is my most recent attempt using the cartridge belt rib stitch. You can barely make out the pattern at all. =/

Has anyone had any success with this sort of yarn? I'd like a reversible pattern since it will be for a blanket, but I'm ready to give up and just make a chunky garter poncho out of it. 

HELP! >_<


----------



## Woody (Sep 9, 2011)

Pixieled said:


> I have cast on, knit 10 or so rows, and then ripped out this afghan about 7 times in the past 3 days. I bought Loops & Threads "Country Loom" because the color pattern matched my living room. Perfect for an afghan for my couch.
> 
> Unfortunately, it seems this thick-thin-thick-thin type of yarn doesn't display patterns very well. I have tried different sized needles and different patterns, but nothing seems to work well with it.
> 
> ...


I have found that this type thread, and also because it's variegated, will not show ANY pattern. May be best just to do a garter stitch, and enjoy the colors, and forget the pattern...


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Pixieled-I think it looks nice. It's still "ribby" enough to give it a nice texture. I would continue to knit the pattern. You'll have a beautiful throw/afghan when you're finished. Beautiful yarn!!! Denise


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

denisejh said:


> Pixieled-I think it looks nice. It's still "ribby" enough to give it a nice texture. I would continue to knit the pattern. You'll have a beautiful throw/afghan when you're finished. Beautiful yarn!!! Denise


 :thumbup: I agree! Looks very nice!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Heavier yarns and variegated yarns do not show off a pattern very well. I do think what you have started looks very nice and would look beautiful when finished.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

The yarn is so 'buzy' it may work best with simple garter or a mistake ribbing.

I do think what you have looks nice, though!


----------



## Pixieled (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you everyone! I had already ripped it when I posted the picture, so the cartridge belt rib was already history!

I decided to go with a wavy drop stitch. I'm only a few rows in but I find I like it much better than what I've done thus far.

Like this: http://readknitrepeat.blogspot.com/2012/01/sea-waves-scarf.html

Thank you again for your fantastic feedback!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Pixieled, please post a picture of your progress! That is a beautiful stitch and I would love to see how it looks with a variegated bulky yarn.

BTW, I thought the rib stitch looked beautiful too!


----------



## Pixieled (Mar 15, 2013)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Pixieled, please post a picture of your progress! That is a beautiful stitch and I would love to see how it looks with a variegated bulky yarn.
> 
> BTW, I thought the rib stitch looked beautiful too!


Absolutely! 
I am actually knitting it with two strands held together, so it will be extra bulky. I'm using US 19 (15mm) needles with it. 
I'm heading up to NH for the weekend to spend with friends around the fireplace, so I'll have lots of time to get work done on it. I'll post pictures when I get back on Sunday night. 
And thank you. I do love that particular rib, but it looks much better with a smooth yarn.


----------



## irishlore (Aug 2, 2012)

Just got perfect pattern for thick thin yarn. It's for a cowl knit in the round. Knit the thin and purl the thick. On tha back side you would reverse it and purl thin and knit thick. This pushes all that yarns thickness to the front of your afghan.


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

I agree with the others. The rib pattern is fairly clear and you get a lovely textured effect. Ideal for an Afghan.
GogoJules


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

That scarf is awesome -can't wait to see a picture of your finished throw. Will it have a border?


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I think is the variegation in the yarn, not the texture, that is hiding your patterns.


----------



## jc95123 (Mar 9, 2013)

I feel your pain. Some day I plan to finish an afghan using a similar yarn. I'll frog it and DC the whole thing. When I finally get around to it.

Jimbo


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

I have learned to never start any project before checking Ravelry. I check out the comments on yarns, on patterns, etc. This gives me the opportunity to "audition" my yarn before I even start a project. I found two afghans using Loops and Threads that I would consider:
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/CareBear4/autumn-lace---winter-lace---mayfield-afghan
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/RLCummings/big-cable-blanket


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

I look forward to seeing your new pattern. The blog sample is beautiful. Have a great time knitting around the fireplace. How cozy!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

I agree. I can see the pattern. Even if it's subtle it still gives the afghan another layer of interest. If it's an easy pattern for you, I say continue. I think it will look great!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

This problem is not a real problem. It is simply making choices of yarn and stitch that work well together. Your bulky yarn and its variegated color will have to be the feature itself in your project. I have been playing with variegated yarns this past week or so trying to figure out what to do with them, with the same concerns that you have. My yarns are not bulky, but variegated and patterning shows up only in subtle ways. Any stitch pattern really needs to be very simple and has to be set off in some way like a rib with YOs on each side. It is a design challenge.

One idea is to get a solid color to intersperse with your variegated yarn. The solid sections can show off stitchery with more drama and the variegated yarn can be plainer showing off the texture and color.

Haven't you noticed how yarn companies put out special books to show off the use of their individual yarn species? They pay people to design around the yarns in order to help sell those yarns.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

I am currently using a yarn very similar, it has thick fuzzy places then goes to a braid like texture then back to thick fuzzy etc. what I am doing is knit 1 row, then on the next row knit 2 together, knit 1,yarn over, repeat that across. Next row knit across. Fourth row, knit 1, yarn over, knit 2 together.
On all rows I am doing a salvage edge, slip the first stitch purl wise, then on rows 2 and 4 I knit the first and last stitch before and after the salvage stitch. So the number of stitches you need must be multiples of 3 plus 4 stitches. 

The spaces made by the yarn overs allows the beauty of the yarn to show.

Just an idea. Good luck!


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

Glad you brought up the topic. I have a skein of beautiful handspun, hand-dyed yarn that is a two-color twist with a touch of metallic. Love to look at it, but have been trying to figure out what might show it off. Sounds like I need to remember the K.I.S.S. principle-- Keep It Simple, Stupid.


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh, and did I say it was also thick-and-thin as well??? Duh...


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I agree with some of the others the pattern looks good I would just continue.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

denisejh said:


> Pixieled-I think it looks nice. It's still "ribby" enough to give it a nice texture. I would continue to knit the pattern. You'll have a beautiful throw/afghan when you're finished. Beautiful yarn!!! Denise


I agree


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I would just knit the log cabin afghan or something like that...good luck! I do like the yarn!! Please post a picture of your finished project...would love to see what you decided to do!


----------



## judikaro (Feb 23, 2013)

I think the farther you go, the more you will notice the pattern. Very beautiful yarn...keep going!


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Excallent suggestion, I'm new at this. I made a cowl out of a similar stitch. 
Karen


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

It looks really good--stay calm and carry on


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Keep what you have. It's going to look very nice when finished.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

I like what you've got so far andthink it will be perfect when it is finished.


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

Pixieled said:


> Thank you everyone! I had already ripped it when I posted the picture, so the cartridge belt rib was already history!
> 
> I decided to go with a wavy drop stitch. I'm only a few rows in but I find I like it much better than what I've done thus far.
> 
> ...


I think the wavy drop stitch is a great choice and regardless of what type yarn it will be lovely. Good luck. Nina


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

For this type of yarn do a basket weave pattern with a seed stitch border. You will have a lovely blanket. Make the blocks big to show off the pattern; use the 4"x4" swatch guide to design your blanket and you'll be fine.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

I've made 3 afghans with this yarn. Two were in a complex 16 row pattern repeat, but they came out well.
The 3rd I did in the color you have and did large cables which show up nicely. Hope this helps a bit, the cables show up much better than the 16 row pattern did.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Pixieled said:


> Thank you everyone! I had already ripped it when I posted the picture, so the cartridge belt rib was already history!
> 
> I decided to go with a wavy drop stitch. I'm only a few rows in but I find I like it much better than what I've done thus far.
> 
> ...


Love this scarf! Thanks for the link!


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

What got me into knitting as a first project was an afghan in a magazine knitted in yarn like you have there.. A knit three/purl three rib.. It was very pretty..


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

I agree woth Woody, that varigated yarn does NOT show the stitch patterns very well. One reason i don't like using it. If you want the stitch patterns to show, use a solid color and use the varigated for a border.


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

It looks really nice. You're only seeing a very, very small section of what will be an afghan. Continuing on in this pattern will shock you when it's finished because it will be absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

Maybe try doing a basket weave for the afghan.


----------



## momspins (Nov 25, 2012)

I too think a garter stitch would be good


----------



## Pixieled (Mar 15, 2013)

I am liking the look of the wavy drop stitch. It was hard to get pictures of it without my cat sitting on it, but that's just a sign of how soft it is.

http://s28.photobucket.com/user/empressnyx/library/Knitting


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Glad you found a solution that works for you.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

If I have "lumpy" yarn, I never try for anything fancy. Simply stockingette or garter. Usually garter, because this stitch makes a thick fabric, thus, a warmer knit piece. And the lumpiness adds to that thickness, too.

One thing about those lumpy yarns, though -- they don't take to being frogged very often before they lose their texture.  And if I'm not frogging, I'm not knitting!


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I think it looks nice!


----------

